# Anyone try this Fw 190A ?



## Erich (Sep 15, 2011)

Fw 190A-8/R11 from 3./JG 301, Gelbe 17 at Salzwedel in spring of 45, obviously left as a wreck . . . . .


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2011)

Possible one on my list Erich....more so due to unique position of W.Nr. Want to do a Blue and Yellow subject....especially one with a white bar.


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2011)

do it Wayne !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2011)

getting the vintage eagles book and decals with Red 3, but already done Red 22 so not sure on this one yet.

How many images do you know of, of Yellow 17 I have the one you posted plus 2 others...


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2011)

Possible one for the list. What info do we have on it?


----------



## A4K (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks interesting...I'd be keen to see what info exists on her.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2011)

Alright....cough up some info Erich...you have an audience.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2011)

No info, no model!


----------



## A4K (Sep 20, 2011)

Heh heh, good ol' blackmail!


----------

